# opstart problemen vraagje [solved]

## roelof

Hoi,

Ik kan mijn net geinstalleerde Gentoo systeem niet opstarten.

Welk programma kan ik het beste instellen om een opstart log te maken zodat ik kan zien wat er precies verkeerd gaat.

En weet iemand ook hoe ik kan zien of de genkernel ook scsi ondersteuning van ide drivers  heeft ingesteld.

RoelofLast edited by roelof on Thu Oct 22, 2009 7:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Rexilion

 *roelof wrote:*   

> Hoi,
> 
> Ik kan mijn net geinstalleerde Gentoo systeem niet opstarten.
> 
> Welk programma kan ik het beste instellen om een opstart log te maken zodat ik kan zien wat er precies verkeerd gaat.
> ...

 

 *roelof wrote:*   

> Ik kan mijn net geinstalleerde Gentoo systeem niet opstarten.

 

Wat bedoel je hiermee? Hang hij voor het laden van grub? Tijdens het laden van grub? Of na het laden van grub en het starten van Linux? Wat voor meldingen krijg je? Dit kan idd met de config van genkernel te maken hebben, maar hij zou gewoon moeten starten...

----------

## roelof

Sorry dat ik niet eerder reageerde.

Met behulp van pappy-mcfae is het probleem opgelost.

Het bleek dat mijn kernel-config niet goed was.

Roelof

----------

